# Glue for rubber cove base to FRP panels?



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi
We are installing about 90 4x8 FRP panels in a commercial job (A Knish Bakery/Factory..yes I am told that Knishs are the comfort food of the future)
Question- I need to find the best glue to adhere to the FRP and the Ruber Cove base. We are installing about 400' of base. Ive gotten lots of answers from both the glue companies and the cove base manufacturer all sort of conflicting.. 
I was hoping to hear from some of you if you've had actual experience with the 2 products. The issue I think is that the FRP is non porous and most of the glue says to use on a porous surface..I certainly dont want to have to return to re-glue base that is popping off.
Thanks in advance -
Dave


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

We used to use just standard Henry's water based cove base adhesive to glue rubber base to FRP in fast food restaurants for years


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Johnsonite 946, which is a contact cement. Virtually all of the straight cove-base adhesives specifically exclude non-porous substrates.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

we used the FRP glue for the cove as well, works just fine. Not fast tho


----------

